# Embedded video problems



## chrispillertkd (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question but I have had trouble the past week or so viewing embedded video here on MT. Anyone have any idea what the problem could be? I don't think there's a security level issue on my internet settings so any suggestions would be appreciated.

Pax,

Chris


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2010)

You're in the right place.  You may need to give a few more details, like what browser you're using and maybe a link to one that's given you problems?  And do the videos work if (like YouTube), you go to the source page?  Is the problem only on MT?


----------



## chrispillertkd (Mar 24, 2010)

I can see videos on youtube but a quick check on another site reveals that I cannot see embedded videos there, either. Hmm. 

An example of a thread with embedded videos I cannot view can be found here (3 videos in first post; all come up blank with just that little square in the top left corner): http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84551

I am using IE8.

Hope these details help. Let me know if you need more. (And thanks in advance!)

Pax,

Chria


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not familiar with IE8, but I would guess it's a security setting.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 24, 2010)

Make sure you have the latest Flash plugin for IE8.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm not a web guru... but I'd bet on either security settings or the Flash player, too.

Try downloading Firefox and giving it a shot.  In the process, you'll probably get the latest Flash player, too.  That'll give you an idea of whether the problem is with IE8 and your computer -- or something more complex.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 25, 2010)

I am betting it is the flashplayer!


----------



## harlan (Mar 25, 2010)

I was told that many youtube videos, when uploaded by the owner, have the option turned off for embedding their videos. You have to 'double-click' them, and view on youtube directly.

Does everyone has the same problem, on the same videos? (sample vid?)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Mar 25, 2010)

I was having great difficulty with youtube this morning. all is clear, now. it may have had to do with their issues.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Mar 25, 2010)

Many thanks to all. I had to update my version of Flash player. Everything looks good now.

Pax,

Chris


----------

